# Video Learn about the process of Alloying Gold



## aflacglobal (May 29, 2007)

good video on gold . Red, Green, Yellow, And white gold.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kO5nBSHEz0


Ralph


----------



## jimdoc (May 29, 2007)

This site has some good videos and info also;

http://www.preciousmetalswest.com/

And this one also;

http://www.ganoksin.com/index.htm

There was a good video of refining gold on there, but I can't find
it now. 
Edit: Here it is;
http://www.ganoksin.com/video/


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 3, 2007)

I just watched the ganoskin videos on gold refining (last link on the last post), which are quite good. I notice that they are using formic acid to neutralize the nitric acid in the aqua regia. I warn you that formic acid is explosive, under certain conditions. The flash point seems to be controversial. I found 3 different flash points listed on the internet - 110 deg. F, 130 deg. F, and 154 deg. F. No matter which one is right, they are all pretty low numbers. I would suggest that you stay away from formic acid.

In the same video, if I heard the guy right, they are using hydrazine sulfate to drop the gold. This is a controversial chemical. It is claimed to be a carcinogen, yet some alternative medical techniques use it as a cancer cure. I used to use it to drop gold in aqua regia that had a large amount of excess nitric acid. The solution I used it on contained about 50% nitric and only 5% HCl. The hydrazine sulfate would drop all the gold without any pretreatment needed, such as urea or boiling down, to first neutralize the excess nitric. Therefore, I don't understand why, in the video, they first eliminated the nitric with formic acid. In my experience, this would be unnecessary. Maybe, they just don't know about this.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 3, 2007)

GSP,
Thanks for the warning on the formic acid. I noticed they did things different than what I have learned here or elsewhere and was curious as to why. I plan on using aqua regia or other methods I learned on this forum.I like the setup they have and looks like a lot of room to work.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link jimdoc.
Some killer info here.
I'll have to watch it several times to grasp it.
But that's cool.

Ralph


----------

